# Growth and Fleshy Things With Redness Coming From Between My Dogs Pads



## danman (May 25, 2012)

So Ava (80lb Yellow Lab, no health issues) started limping and I took her to the vet. We found a little bump between her outer and middle pad on her left foot. The vet pulled it and made it bleed. She thinks its a foreign body and gave me antibiotics (cephalexin) and a soak to soak her foot in twice a day to get it to come out (since she couldnt find it). Its been 2 days now and it seems to be getting worse, bigger, redder, and there is this fleshy stuff coming out of it. It looks pretty weird... My wife is an MD and couldn't describe it so here are a couple of pics. Anyone see this before? She limping more now so I'm thinking I should take her to the vet again. The vet wanted to see her again after a week but it's only been 2 days.

Yeah, it's pretty nasty looking. It looks like worms and stuff and I expect it to start moving but it doesn't. Its soft and fleshy, the dark and white parts.

Any opinions are appreciated!

Thanks

Danny


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If an MD can't describe it, sounds like time for the Vet !!! It doesn't look like a strange reaction to an internal foreign body or parasite.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm guessing some kind of fungus, or histoma. Definitely see a vet. That's got to be painful. And be sure to update us. I'm very curious about what it is.


----------



## danman (May 25, 2012)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply to this but, looks like everything is solved. After a few days, the growth got hard and became one solid piece. It kinda looked like it might be pad since it was grey and a similar feel. It still hurt her so I took her to the vet. The vet looked at it and wasnt sure what it was. She said it might be a wart but didnt want to remove it. She wanted to give it a few more weeks to see how it grows. By then the antibiotics kicked in and the swelling and redness was gone.

A few days later she stopped limping so I looked at it again, moved the growth, and it came off! She just had a red spot as if you remove a scab so I put neosporin on it and wrapped it for 2 days (My dog is very good at not licking or removing the bandage so she just left it alone). Then it scabbed over normally, and eventually fully healed. Took a total of about 2-3 weeks for this whole process and am still not sure as to why it looked so funky to start, or what caused it!

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow...interesting. Thanks for updating.


----------



## mj&monk (Feb 28, 2014)

hi danman,

did the vet ever tell you what this growth was? i think my little monk is suffering from something similar -- fleshy, weird, anemone-like growth on his front pinky toe. his toe is really swollen, as you can see in the picture. the growth keeps changing shape. it started with one projectile bump, but over the last 10 days has mutated into a different thing altogether. we started antibiotics on monday, but it kept getting worse, so we started stronger antibiotics yesterday (saturday). he's walking better on it, but it still looks as big & sore as ever.

thanks!
mj&monk


----------

